# DC to Newport, RI directions



## forfun (Feb 9, 2011)

We'll be driving from the DC area to Newport, RI in April.  Although all GPS's and mapping programs use the NJ turnpike and I95, we have heard there is a way to avoid the NJ tolls and I95 through NYC by going through Staunton, PA.  It may be longer mileage-wise but cheaper and less stress.

The exact route is not obvious to me when looking at maps.  Has anyone avoided most if the NJ turnpike NYC when making this drive?  Or have other route recommendations.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 9, 2011)

Use Mapquest, get the directions, look at the map, and click and drag the routing line over to Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, to see what different routes they recommend. 

We live in northern NJ and recently took 78 to Harrisburg, then went south on 15, through Frederick, MD, rejoining 95 south of Washington. It does take longer, although not much longer. (We had to make a stop in Harrisburg, or we would have used the turnpike.) Harrisburg was a good place to stop for the night, too. Good luck!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Feb 9, 2011)

I drive every year on the NJ tpk & I 95 down to our ts on OBX. I'm not going to say it is an easy drive on the tpk & I 95, it isn't. But to me, anyway, to loop up to Harrisburg or Scranton to save tolls & driving in NYC is, how should I put it,  penny wise and pound foolish.

Google maps has the trip by Harrisburg +45 minutes and +60 miles; trip by Scranton +98 minutes and +125 miles.

There are ways to avoid driving in NYC. One way is to exit from the tpk on to the Garden State Parkway and cross on the Tappen Zee Bridge, toll free west bound, toll east bound. The other way is stay on the tpk and cross on the GWB then exit onto the parkways (no trucks allowed) until you can pick up I287 then I95 on the other side of NYC.

You have to look at tolls as a traveling expense just like gas and oil. BTW, the Newport Bridge has a $4.00 toll both ways; will you loop up to Providence to avoid that? Have you noticed the price of gas is going up?


*SBtS*


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 9, 2011)

Depending on where you are in the DC area will dictate some of these directions, but here goes:

Somehow you need to get on route 81.  If you are west of DC just take 66 to 81 or 15 to 83 to 81.  You can also just take 95 to 695 (Baltimore) to 83 to 81.

Take 81 to Scranton and pick up 84 east.  That takes you past Hartford where you take 91 and 9 back to 95 to Newport.


----------



## zazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know the total toll from DC But I am guessing that 81 to 84 saves you about $30 rt but would take you an hour or so more.  

Of course some of the time savings on the more direct route is lost sitting in toll plazas and waiting for the full service fill-up in Jersey.  I would say give it a shot and see if its worth your while on the way up.  If the extra time is a bear you can take 95 all the way home.


----------



## windje2000 (Feb 10, 2011)

You could take 95N to the Del Mem, then take 295/95 to to 206N.  Take 206N to 287 and go over the Tap to 95 to RI.

If you want to avoid the Del Mem, take 95N thru Philly and exit at 206N.


----------



## HenryT (Feb 10, 2011)

I have made the trip from the DC area (Northern, VA) many times. Sometimes using I-95 and the NJ toll road and sometimes I-81. Some times the NY/NJ traffic is so bad that it would have taken less time to go the I-81 route.

When I leave on Fridays I take I-81 but when I leave on Saturdays I take the NJ toll road route. The exception to this strategy is if I can time my journey so that I hit the NY/NJ area before or after the morning rush hour I will take that route even on a work day. My primary goal is to minimize the travel time.


----------



## forfun (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

